# posting stuff from thailand



## krabik (6 Oct 2006)

hey folks

   I am looking into posting a few boxes over from thailand.... the aint full of drugs or mail order brides 

   A lad once told me that you can ship by a box ie you pay for the size of the box and fill it as you like, weight doesnt come into it at all, as far as i remember it was one of the bigger postal companies that done this. 

  Can anyone point me in the right direction or has anyone ever done this? As it would save me a fortune on postage costs.


  many thanks 

paddy




ps hope this in the right forum


----------



## gallantman (6 Oct 2006)

When we were travelling through Bangkok a few years back we went to their equivalent of the "GPO" and posted home a few boxes of excess clothes. I cannot remember the price but it was very cheap - I think we went to a shop next door to buy the box, get it taped up etc.

We wanted to register it but the language was a problem (i.e. we didn't speak Thai) so it the end we just sent it and it arrived OK.

Not sure if this is what you mean or the info you are looking for.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2006)

krabik said:


> I am looking into posting a few boxes over from thailand.... the aint full of drugs or mail order brides


You mean they contain other stuff as well?


----------



## DirtyH2O (6 Oct 2006)

Sent a box from the Post Office in BKK last February. It was cheap enough (not airmail) but was priced by weight and dimensions and they provided the box and twine. As it has still not arrived I think you might want to consider insurance for the legal contents. I sent a box from Canada a month earlier and it took 3 months to arrive so I am still holding on very very faintly.


----------



## sharecarer (6 Oct 2006)

When we were in Koh Samui we posted home a box of presents with DHL. They have a small office there. Cost about $30 but the charge was done by size of box and not weight.


----------



## krabik (7 Oct 2006)

wanted to thank you for the replies folks will try DHL have a mate living in thailand so he can ship it for me, if it goes through DHL they have to take it through customs, dont they? so i would get hit for customs ???

anyways thanks again


clubman you wanna buy a wife 


paddy


----------

